# [XFCE]Installation de Xfce

## Gros Rems

Bonjour a tous

J'ai suivis le handbook pour installer Linux Gentoo, ainsi que X11 et mes pilotes nvidia mais toujours en suivant le handbook je n'arrive pas a installer Xfce.

Le handbook me dit de lancer : emerge -avt xfce4 xfce4-settings

Mais emerge me repond : there are no ebuild to satisfy "xfce4"

J'ai deja essayé pas mal de choses, mais aucuns résultats...

Quelqu'un pourrait prendre quelques minutes pour m'aider ?

Merci

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

Je suppose que tu utilises le Guide de configuration de Xfce. Tu noteras dans la marge droite qu'il est indiqué que "Une version originale plus récente datée du 28 août 2009 existe." En fait depuis peu il faut utiliser le paquet xfce4-meta, c'est ce que tu verras dans la version anglaise de la documentation:

```
# emerge -avt xfce4-meta
```

----------

## Gros Rems

J'avais deja essayé d'installer xfce4-meta, ca fait partit des nombreuses choses que j'ai essayé.

Mais emerge me repond "Blocked Packages", et je ne comprend vraiment pas avec quoi xfce peut etre en conflit, surtout que mon instalation Gentoo est toute fraiche et que presque rien n'y est encore installer ...

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Gros Rems

En redirigeant les sorties de la commande vers un fichier j'ai deja plus de details :

[blocks B      ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[blocks B      ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1

[blocks B      ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1

Mais je ne comprend pas bien ...

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Gros Rems wrote:*   

> En redirigeant les sorties de la commande vers un fichier j'ai deja plus de details :
> 
> [blocks B      ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)
> 
> [blocks B      ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1
> ...

 

Salut,

Ca arrive de temps en temps : un nouveau paquet ne veut pas s'installer si une certaine version d'un autre est présente (parce qu'il la remplace ou a besoin d'une autre version)

"XXX is blocking YYY" : désinstalle "XXX" en faisant "emerge -C XXX", et TOUT DE SUITE APRES "emerge -DuNav world", sinon ton système risque d'être non fonctionnel.

----------

## Gros Rems

Et si j'ai juste fait "emerge e2fsprogs" je risque d'avoir des problemes ? ^^

J'ai pensé que ca mettrait simplement le paquet a jour.

Je l'est fait quelques minutes avant ton post ...

xfce-meta est en train de s'instaler.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Tu peux, mais mets l'option "-1", sinon tu te trouveras avec "e2fsutils" dans ton World, ce qui n'est pas nécessaire (paquet du système). Idéalement, "emerge -C blahbha && emerge -DuNav world && revdep-rebuild -i", puis "dispatch-conf" et éventuellement "elogv" (si installé, un MUST) est la solution la plus sûre

----------

## Gros Rems

Ok merci bien! Je vais tacher de decrypter tout ca ^^

Et derniere question :

J'ai ce message a la fin de l'installe de Xfce :

IMPORTANT: 7 config files in '/etc' need updating.

See the CONFIGURATION FILES section if the emerge

man page to learn how to update config files

IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

Use eselect news to read news items.

Que faut-il faire pour ca ?

----------

## xaviermiller

installer gentoolkit, et utiliser dispatch-conf pour intégrer les modifications aux fichiers de configuration

installe aussi elogv, très utile pour voir les messages emerge par après.

----------

